# Update on NCMR Rescue - Little William



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got some great news from Mary Palmer with NCMR. Little William, the Yorkie Shunt Fluff that they rescued last week has just come out of surgery and is doing very well. She especially wants to thank Dr. Ray and Dr. Moser for performing this difficult surgery.

Way to go little William. Prayers continuing for a successful recovery. :chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great news!! He is adorable and will be adopted in no time. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Great news! Heal quickly little William.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

YAy William!!!!! So happy for the little Yorkie!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news for that adorable little Yorkie!!! And thanks for the update. I am sure that he will surely find his furever home soon.


----------

